# light options for 10 gallon tank



## slicebo123

Hey there. So right now i'm running two 15 watt CFL spiral bulbs over a 10 gallon tank. They function relatively well, but there is very poor light distribution. It is incredibly focused in two areas (right below the two bulbs). This is leading to very uneven growth. All the plants grow well but there is an obvious symmetry in the tank, with plants growing to the left or right. the bulbs are directed like this:

< = > (I know you love my technical schematics.)

SOooo long story short. I want to find a new light fixture. I was interested in the Dual Current Satellite fixture--sadly, it has been discontinued. I need a 20" light fixture (you just base it off how long ur tank is right?) Any suggestions? My searches have been pretty frustrating thus far. Oh i should add that i'd like to keep my WPG between 3 and 5. I've found alot of 80 watt fixtures that would just be overkill.


----------



## chumblaka

How are you reflecting the light from the hood?


----------



## Outlawboss

There are some 24" options that would work because of the adjustable legs, but they would look weird. I'm interested to see what responses you get since I have a similar tank/light situation in my emmersed tank.


----------



## RipariumGuy

I have heard some good things about Coralife Aqualight T5NO fixtures. I am pretty sure they sell them in 20." T5 lights, dont necisarily complie to the "WTG" rule. Also, is are you doing a lowtech or high tech setup?


----------



## Robotguy

I am debating a 36W Bright kit from AHSupply for my 10G. Have to build your own enclosure though...


----------



## Dr. Acula

Nobody has anything but praise for Catalina:

Here is one of their fixtures that would work out for you, I think. The light output is in the right range, but I don't really know what price you're going for.


----------



## slicebo123

yah. i was leaning to the 36 watt from ah supply as well. i'll check out some of the suggestsions and get back to yall.. its late.


----------



## AlexXx

I have the same problem, but i was just going to cut a beer can in half to make reflectors and put aluminum foil all over the top of the hood, will this solve this problem?


----------



## Krith

AlexXx said:


> I have the same problem, but i was just going to cut a beer can in half to make reflectors and put aluminum foil all over the top of the hood, will this solve this problem?


I've found aluminum foil to not be that great of a reflector. I would suggest using an emergency blanket instead(the kind you find in first aid and camping sets). The material can be cut to fit and it's extremely cost effective.

As for a 10 gallon light this is how I solved that exact same problem.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/98808-diy-10-gallon-36watt-hood-moonlights.html#post964974

I've since moved the lights out towards the ends and this gave good light distribution at the substrate.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

I have a 10 gallon tank, and I use a 24" T5 HO fixture. It does hang off of the tank a bit, but I don't mind

Here's another T5 HO fixture that is much more expensive, but it's AFA's brand of light and has many good reviews. The legs can actually slide upon the fixture so you can get it to fit a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## AlexXx

Wow that is way to intense for me, im not electrically savvy what so ever haha. Hopefully the walmart will have a cheap emergency blanket lol.


----------



## slicebo123

another brief update (i hate research papers). I've read that there exists an aluminum tape that is perfect for enhancing the reflectivity of your lighting. I am currently using aluminum foil, but the crinkling you get whilst trying to install the foil causes massive light dispersion. flat pieces of aluminum tape would help resolve this issue (a parabolic reflector would be best). 

krith: that is awesome stuff. i have an identical (or near identical hood) and im using two 15 watt spiral CFL bulbs right now. so i don't know jack about electricity, but i'd imagine its not wise to use the 2 ballasts from these 15 watt spiral bulbs on new 18 watt bulbs? what kind of tools would i need to accomplish what you did? a friend of mine has a soldering kit and i believe i have spare molex connectors around. i have more questions about how you did that, but i'm out of time. mor elater.


----------



## slicebo123

so i opted for the 20" lighthouse fixture from Catalina aquariums. It runs at 36 watt single CFL bulb and his a nice shiny reflector to boot. I'm pretty stoked. hopefully i'll see more even/stable growth with this setup.


----------



## JennaH

> so i opted for the 20" lighthouse fixture from Catalina aquariums. It runs at 36 watt single CFL bulb and his a nice shiny reflector to boot. I'm pretty stoked. hopefully i'll see more even/stable growth with this setup.


that is the fixture that dr. acula posted right? did it come with a bulb? i wasn't sure by reading it, but i'm looking to change the lighting on my 10 gallon also and the price seemed right for this fixture..


----------



## Krith

If you used the 15 watt ballasts you would be alright it would just under power ur bulbs. I used 19 Watt ones(didn't do any studies but i'm sure the extra watt was lost in the wiring so don't really have to worry about over driving the bulbs). As far as tools you really only need a pair of wire strippers and a soldering gun. Glad to see you found a good fit as far as a fixture. I prefer to build it myself to occupy my time and teach me a little something new. If you ever decide to build one just shoot me a pm and i'll happily answer with any info I have.


----------



## Dr. Acula

Alright, a successful recommendation from the Doctor. I do really like Catalina products, though. They're quality, customer service is top notch, and the price isn't too bad. You can also pretty much customize their fixtures, if you let them know what you want.

And *JennaH*, the fixture does come with light included, which saves you a bit of time and money.


----------



## ThatPlantedAquariumGuy

For my ten gallon, I've used the 2x40w Current Satellite fixture. It has a built in fan, two power cords (one for each bulb), a splash guard, and it comes with mounting feet. I've been extremely impressed with it and I've had mine now for close to 8 months. It's extremely customizable and you can grow anything with it. I think I picked mine up from DrsFosterSmith for around $110


----------



## VincentK

Dr. Acula said:


> Nobody has anything but praise for Catalina:
> 
> Here is one of their fixtures that would work out for you, I think. The light output is in the right range, but I don't really know what price you're going for.


Hey, what about evaporation/splash, will that harm the lights? Because I heard you need glass or something, or is there a safeguard against that?


----------



## VincentK

Dr. Acula said:


> Nobody has anything but praise for Catalina:
> 
> Here is one of their fixtures that would work out for you, I think. The light output is in the right range, but I don't really know what price you're going for.


Oh yeah, and does that need a fan? And why?


----------



## Coldwater King

How did the fixture turn out?


----------

